# Daisy....Daisy....



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 12, 2018)

Douglas Rain dies The voice of HAL


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh no! I immediately got the HAL reference from "daisy" - thanks for the info.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 12, 2018)

Sad news you bring, reminding me to repeat the viewing of that monument of a movie which made him, partly, immortal.


----------



## Birdy (Nov 13, 2018)

A most brilliant and aesthetically beautiful movie indeed.
I very much doubt we'll see a black monolith popup somewhere anytime soon.


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 14, 2018)

The monolith exists.  It now sits in front of the Watanabe Hall, the physics building at the University of Hawaii.  It was recently repainted, as it had stopped being black, and become an ugly corroded green.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 14, 2018)

... and do students hit each other over the head in front of it, demonstrating tool using skills? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 14, 2018)

No.  Even when I was a (graduate) student there (in the late 80s), many of the young student had no idea what the monolith was, and didn't know the movie.  Same with Dr. Strangelove.  Sad, isn't it?  Just 20 years, and our society forgets.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 15, 2018)

That was one of my favorite black and white flicks.
Slim riding down his ordinance was hilarious and stupid at the same time.
I think it did a good job showing what the Air Force expected out of their bomber crew in a humorous way..
Stanley really was one of the best directors ever. Add to this Clockwork Orange and Full Metal Jacket and all you can say is wow.
He was truly a legend.


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 15, 2018)

The two opener scenes, the ballet, and the closing are pure genius: The bomber planes having sex, to the tune of "Try a Little Tenderness".  And the sun rising, after long dark music, to the Zarathustra Strauss tune.  The spaceships circling and the ballpoint pen floating in the air to the "Blue Danube".  And finally, all the beautiful nuclear explosions and "We'll meet again".  Kubrick wasn't just a movie director; he was also a ballet choreographer.

In recent memory, the only thing that comes closes are a few of the opening scenes of Pixar movies.  They also make great use of music.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 15, 2018)

For me its the ambiguous endings. It leaves alot open to interpretation.
Doctor Stranglelove can walk in the end.
The strange heaven like scene at the end of 2001.


----------

